# Groceries...it's getting crazy



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

I've recently did an inventory & discovered a few holes. To be honest I got lazy & used my stock thus forgetting to replenish it.

Went to big box store for pasta. Less then 6 weeks ago a 16 oz box of pasta was $1.00. Today the same box is now $1.24. That's almost a 25% increase.

Dried beans are the worse. Less than a year ago, 1 lb of small red beans were less than $0.89 a bag. Today I saw them going for $1.49.

To be honest I have this panicky feeling. Am I wrong to feel this way? And if the practice is to rotate your stockpile, how are we going to be able to replenish our stock if the prices continue like this? Any suggestions?

... I hit one store on the way home. 1 lb pinto beans were $0.69. I bought 20 bags. The clerk (who knows I can, make butter, dehydrate, etc.) asked what I was doing with all the beans. I simply told her with the way food prices were going, I may only have a pot of beans to eat :/


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Watch the holiday sales.
Easter= ham, pork sales and etc.
Memorial day= Brats, chips, pop, mustard and ketchup 
get the idea?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

fixitguy said:


> Watch the holiday sales.
> Easter= ham, pork sales and etc.
> Memorial day= Brats, chips, pop, mustard and ketchup
> get the idea?


I usually also follow that line of reasoning, but recently it did not work.

Last year, just before St. Patrick's Day, corned beef was just under $2.00/lb. This year the cheapest that I found was just under $4.00/lb. Most stores were selling it for a dollar or so more.

TRellis


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Changes in price from .99/lb to 1.29/lb doesn't seem like that much until you do the math and realize it is a 29% increase in the price of the item. Who got a 29% raise this year?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Anything beef, even corned beef brisket, is way up in price right now.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I haven't seen pasta at a buck a pound for several yrs or dried beans that low either. Could be your local prices were below average and are now being adjusted? What I've freaked out about lately is how much wheat berries have increased since I last stocked up. I made a move from Texas to Missouri and ate down ALL my storage and now starting over. Talk about sticker shock!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I buy my wheat at the feed store - the price still goes up and down, but not to the extreme that wheat berries labeled for human consumption do. Some bags are very clean and ready to use, some need a little more picking over, but it's worth doing some picking to save 50% or more. I also bought whole corn at the feed store and ground a test batch for cornbread. OMGoodness, that was the best cornbread I've ever made...first time I ground it fresh instead of buying cornmeal, which is really expensive and doesn't taste nearly as good.

I can still get pasta at Grocery Outlet and occasionally at WinCo for .99/lb or less. As much as I have on hand, I ALWAYS seem to buy more. It keeps nearly forever without doing anything special beyond sticking it in buckets. I'm more of a pasta person than rice (other than jasmine rice - I LOVE jasmine rice), and have a dozen different ways to prepare it, so pasta is something I always look for on sale.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I just bought pasta at the store, 1.00/1 lb package. But meat is pretty high and not being eaten much around here.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pasta has gone from $1 to $1.50. Beans are about the same. Meat.... astronomical.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

About 3 weeks ago Barilla pasta at winco was $.98/lb and I'm so happy I grabbed a few boxes. Two days later it was up over $1.60/lb. Now I'm waiting for it to drop again so I can do some real stocking up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

HoofPick said:


> About 3 weeks ago Barilla pasta at winco was $.98/lb and I'm so happy I grabbed a few boxes. Two days later it was up over $1.60/lb. Now I'm waiting for it to drop again so I can do some real stocking up.


Don't you just love shopping at Winco? I used to drive down to the ones in the Portland-Vancouver area before they built one in Longview. I'd stock up on cheese and bulk foods. I love the expanded bulk foods section they have now. Of course, I'm even more prejudiced now that my ddil is a Winco employee.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Winco is the first place I go to for groceries. The bulk section is my favorite. It's the best for making your own custom trail mixes.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I try to watch the sales and only buy then except for fresh veg and dairy. Today picked up 10 pounds of butter at Aldi for $1.89/pound. Their crescent rolls which I use in casseroles were $.99, down from $1.49 I think. Aldi usually has a decent price on beans.

Got boneless chicken breasts at another store for $1.99 a pound. That is the normal price around here. Took a look at the beef and walked on. About the only beef I buy is hamburger and try to get at least 80/20 mix for less than $3 a pound but have to buy a large package to do that. I have a good amount in the freezer already. Corned beef here was $1.99 a pound but I bought some last year and made hash and canned it so I didn't buy any this year.

I can get pasta for about $.79 a pound for store brand at Price Rite.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anything that the price did not go up on, the can/package has gotten smaller.
For the average American shopper it (with only 1 weeks worth of groceries on hand) may not show, but those of us that keep a stocked pantry can see it clearly.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Wegmans has stores in MA, MD, NY, NJ, PA and VA. If you live within driving distance they are worth a trip. Family packs of store brand pasta, 4 lbs, are $3.49. 8 packs of solid white tuna are $8.99. Boneless, skinless chicken breasts are $1.99/lb in the large packages. 
They also have a lot of over priced convenience foods, but if you plan your trip and shop carefully there are some very good bargains to be had. We live in SW Ontario and make a trip to NY a couple of times/year to stock up.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Were feeling the pain here. Time to make our yearly dry good order. Ouch! :huh: 

Here 50lb bag of wheat for human consumption is only about a dollar a more bag then the one for feed.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Here I have revamped the way I shop. Our groceries have always been way more expensive than the prices you seem to see but, now that I am backwards and forwards to the UK, I bring back my baggage allowance in groceries each time. Means I shop VERY carefully to get value in the weight allowance - has given me a whole new view on grocery shopping!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Anything that the price did not go up on, the can/package has gotten smaller.
> For the average American shopper it (with only 1 weeks worth of groceries on hand) may not show, but those of us that keep a stocked pantry can see it clearly.


Yup, and in many cases, the price goes up AND the package is smaller! :hair


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

hoggie said:


> Here I have revamped the way I shop. Our groceries have always been way more expensive than the prices you seem to see but, now that I am backwards and forwards to the UK, I bring back my baggage allowance in groceries each time. Means I shop VERY carefully to get value in the weight allowance - has given me a whole new view on grocery shopping!


Reminds me of the trip to Hawaii I took in 2010 - I packed groceries in my luggage as I knew everything was more expensive there (except fresh produce). By the time 2 weeks was up, we'd eaten the food and I had room for my souvenirs!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

TRellis said:


> I usually also follow that line of reasoning, but recently it did not work.
> 
> Last year, just before St. Patrick's Day, corned beef was just under $2.00/lb. This year the cheapest that I found was just under $4.00/lb. Most stores were selling it for a dollar or so more.
> 
> TRellis


 I used to buy holiday sale turkeys, ham ect...........year before I got some deals on turkey...............this year the stores..........none of them in my county had hardly any turkeys left day after .....or hams............Christmas.........Somebody was buying turkeys at about $35 apiece on sale and saying what a good deal they were getting.......but there were only 4/5 turkeys at that price.....
Iv'e noticed a lot of the stores are cutting back on filling the counter......about 4 years ago one of the big chain cut back on their produce counters immensely...in both variety and amount..........
They are cutting out stuff that don't sell fast enough.........much more than they ever have..........not no sellers, but products that don't fly off the shelf....but I you can use the stuff when they close out the product line.............you can get real good deals

One thing I can you..............lot a folks in this area are beginning to slip back to gardens, chickens, even smoke houses..........maybe there is some hope for common sense


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Anything that the price did not go up on, the can/package has gotten smaller.
> For the average American shopper it (with only 1 weeks worth of groceries on hand) may not show, but those of us that keep a stocked pantry can see it clearly.


Don't even get me started on the smaller packaging. I was so irritated in the store yesterday I said out loud "Are you kidding me???" The girl stocking the shelf just looked at me and looked away. Think I startled her. Do these manufacturers really think we're all that stupid that we won't notice what they're trying to get by with???? Sorry for the mini rant, just a sore spot right now.:hohum:


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Yup, and in many cases, the price goes up AND the package is smaller! :hair


Non food items too. Has anyone ever compared a toilet paper roll from a few years ago to today's? It's like they have shaved a good 1/2 inch off the sides.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup, those TP rolls are getting so narrow that pretty soon they won't even cover the crucial area.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

And you have to use more to make up for the more narrow rolls.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I also noticed that packages of dry items such as pasts now are 12 oz packages instead of 16 oz packages.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Astrid said:


> And you have to use more to make up for the more narrow rolls.


So true...I am sure they planned it on purpose - they sell us less TP for more $$ and we go through it faster...so you have to buy more TP. One of the reasons I went to family cloth for #1 and only use TP for #2.

On the pasta, I've taken to checking the price per ounce to make sure I'm sticking to my target price and not going over my budget.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

TRellis said:


> I usually also follow that line of reasoning, but recently it did not work.
> 
> Last year, just before St. Patrick's Day, corned beef was just under $2.00/lb. This year the cheapest that I found was just under $4.00/lb. Most stores were selling it for a dollar or so more.
> 
> TRellis


I hear you, In the last few years the JIT delivery's and technology in general is making it harder for the prepper's to find bargains/sales on anything.

We went to WM the day after Christmas, and found a lot of soap gift packs last Christmas discounted.
I noticed WM high volume stores must be taking seasonal items off the shelf, and send them to the lower volume stores to discount. Our super center has two full isles of closeout items all year long.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My "pasta" has not increased in price in over 15 years when it went from 15 cents to 20 cents per pack for ramens. 

Using ramens I get a serving of pasta, my dogs get a small ramen treat if I break a corner off for them and I get a bouillon and seasoning pack for future cooking use all for less than a quarter per serving.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, Shrek, I wish I could say that. Here, ramen has nearly doubled in price over what it was a few years ago. I know it's not particularly good for me, but I do enjoy a bowl of dressed up ramen noodles from time to time. I'm partial to the Maruchan brand, chicken flavor, with chopped lunch meat, frozen peas and sesame oil added. Dang, now I want noodles and I've already had my dinner!


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Yesterday I had to make a trip to collect buckets for my gardening. My trip entails hitting 4 - 5 grocers, a well as trying to knock out errands. 
I had recently purchased several packages of Junket (rennet) at krogers. Then I discovered the same item at a local grocer for a $1.00 cheaper. When I went to return the krogers purchase, well I was surprised that the Mgr just took my word & gave me the difference  Anyway I hit the aisles & found 5 oz canned tuna for $0.50 per can so I grab a lot (good price for me).
Then I hit the pasta aisle. Yep pasta was on sale (10 for $10) (if you wish to think like that).
I stopped, verify the ounces (16 oz per box) then loaded up. Young lady with child commented that I must like pasta. I then said my pantry was low so I was stocking up because of the price. She then asked why I was picking just those particular types of pasta. I commented 16 oz box versus 8 oz box (both for $1.00) was the determining fact. 
I swear it looked like a light bulb went on by the look on her face. As I was leaving I noted she stood there and appeared to be doing exactly what I had just done.
Last comment...promise, too much coffee today :/ An Ollie's Bargain Outlet had a grand open today so I swung by just to see what it was like. Overall view point was it was ok. I didn't stay long due to the amount of people in the store, the place was packed. Part of the grand opening had spices for $0.50 per bottle. People were snapping them up like crazy. 
Overall good day for my stocking


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Hey, Shrek, I wish I could say that. Here, ramen has nearly doubled in price over what it was a few years ago. I know it's not particularly good for me, but I do enjoy a bowl of dressed up ramen noodles from time to time. I'm partial to the Maruchan brand, chicken flavor, with chopped lunch meat, frozen peas and sesame oil added. Dang, now I want noodles and I've already had my dinner!


 
My favorite dressed up Ramen meal is only readily available this time of year. I like to harvest wild yard garlic chives and husk and chop them in with a pack of picante chicken Ramens and 1/2 cup of water, a pat of Country Crock or bacon drippings ,12 slivers of frozen turkey from a 1 pound chub and 1/6 cup of lentils for added legume protein to offset the cholesterol of the grease, nuked on 7 for 8 minutes to get the lentils al dente before adding the Ramen noodles and nuking on high for 2 more minutes to let the noodles absorb some flavoring.

Sometimes I also stir in an egg to the hot mix to thicken and further protein balance the carbs and cholesterol.

When I told my doctor Ramen noodle was the main bread component of my diet , he asked me how often I had Ramens and hen I told him 60 to 100 packs per month ,he said he couldn't understand how my total cholesterol was only 184 , my HDL and LDL were average. 

When I told him that I tried to eat as much of a Mediterranean diet as much as my food budget allowed, increasing my greens , beans and legumes consumption if using more bacon drippings , he looked at me and said that was good but he was glad most of his patients preferred eating junk food and popping statins.

Something else I do to save about 3% or so on my food budget is that I do not throw out any food after its been prepared. I even save my bacon dripping in a butter dish in the fridge as salvaged cooking lard to use as a butter or margarine substitute if I have more of a need just to add grease to the mix I use a pat of that.

I also keep a hobo stew bucket in the freezer and add leftovers of my crockpot soups and stews to it if the remnants aren't enough for a meal and when the container in the freezer is full I start a short crock of beans or mixed vegetables , some meat and seasonings and add the frozen hobo stew bucket to the pot to mix with Ramens for 3 to 5 days.

My home cooking now is mostly Soup Nazi style but I still feed myself for less than $120 a month and that includes dog food, cat food and kitty litter.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

We are limited on variety of stores around here, so I mostly shop the BOGO sales, that gets me pasta for 79-89 cents per pound. I had stopped shopping at Sams because they were more expensive than sales at local stores matched with coupons, but lately, with prices going up at most stores, Sams is cheaper when I buy the big containers. Their 6 or 8 packs of things are still more expensive. I found that I can go to the Sams website and get prices instead of wandering the store with a notepad for an hour, so I have been checking a lot of things now. I also have started stocking more "ingredients", rather than items, as it is cheaper. The thing I just cannot figure a deal on is TP, so the stock is down to about 1 month, and I just try to buy 1 large package with a 1.00 off coupon every time I have to go the wmart. It really has become important to know your prices and compare, compare, compare.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

I started the major purchases of ingredients a while back because you're correct it's less expensive then buying the 'complete' end product.
Last summer I started a list of stores & products that I normally purchase. I update each week to two weeks so that I can keep costs down as much as possible. This has helped me in so many ways for me. 
Keeps me within budget & helps track the rising cost I.e. Dried beans mentioned in an earlier posts.
The problem with coupons is I can't locate a lot for the items I buy. Seems the coupons are generally for new products or prepared foods.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We always shop the sales flyers. Within the past 3 months, next week's flyer comes in the mail on Tuesday or Wednesday. No longer need to wait until Sunday to plan the pantry stocking. 
Plus it is great have a several day window; this week, TP on sale for $4.77...next week, same exact item...$5.99.

Matt


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i seen ground chuck for $3.48 the other day..it looked real good so i bought some.it said 80/20 but looked leaner than that to me.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Backyardcreek, I used to be a HUGE couponer, but now only use them on toiletries, paper items, pet food, the things I can't (or don't want to) make. I still check the ads every week, and sometimes am able to use them to get some things, like meatballs or cake mixes, cheaper than I can make them. What I often do is make my list from the ads, match up some coupons, then by the last day of the sale, I go "ehh, I can just make it" and stay home! I don't really like shopping!

elkhound, I saw 90/10 ground beef at Sams the other day for 3.69 a pound (cheaper than the 75/25 around here!)...people were snatching up those packages as soon as the guy put them out. I will have to check their meat every time I go now.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I've noticed this too. Everything is going up. And my fear is will go much higher now that California is suffering a never ending drought. It's the breadbasket for sure for veggies and fruits.

So, I have a plan. Can't say it's the best plan and it will take work but, it's my plan.

Grow my own. 
Glean as I can.
Can as I can. 
Buy as inexpensive as possible and as large a purchase as I can afford. Then can or freeze as much as possible.
Run the Numbers - That is example - Bread is on sale for X - Can I make it for less? If so will my family eat it? 
Cut back in other areas. No eating out or finding coupons when we do. Taking a picnic lunch on trips and a thermos of coffee. 
Potlucks with friends and families. 

These are lifestyle changes I know. And I have done all of these at one time or another or all of them earlier in my life. 
As you all know it's easy to fall into the - let someone else do it for me - . Now it's time to go back to basics.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I totally agree Crafty, they are lifestyle changes and for us it's long overdue. I am joining you on your plan. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Our Sams club had 90/10 hamburger for $3.68 last week. Picked up about 20lbs. 10 lbs already cooked up, dehydrated, vacuum sealed and in the pantry. The other 10lbs are cooking now soon to follow the rest. We're almost out of HB meat from our last steer and can't afford a new calf. We have some goat kids that will be freezer bound in a few months so I guess once the beef is gone that's what we'll have. Daughter want to show meat goats this year at the fair. Guess we'll get a doe so after the fair we can breed her to our La Mancha buck for more meat.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The cheapest ground beef I've seen around here lately was at Target Monday, where they were having a "sale" on 80/20 for...$5.99 a pound!  

Just as I got to it, two young guys (probably very early twenties) came up. One was saying he wanted to "grab some while it was on sale", and the other one said "DUDE, that's STILL six dollars a pound, DON'T buy that"! lol It partially restored my faith that at least some of the younger crowd are getting it. 

But who would have ever thought that just having a hamburger or meatloaf would be considered a luxury? :stars:


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I try to shop lost leaders, and keep the pantry stocked. I menu plan, but I keep it flexible. Today one of the more expensive stores that I don't usually go to had chicken leg quarters for .49/lb. So I went in there to get the chicken, and also found some fruit on clearance and turkey as well. Earlier in the week I got some basics at Costco and Wegmans. I try to get baking supplies such as flour, sugar, etc during the holidays. I also bought wheat to grind from Wal mart online.
There's another store about an hour from me that sells food that didn't sell elsewhere. Mostly canned goods, but they had Nature's Recipe dog and cat food for great prices - the cat food was $3.99. Coconut oil was $3.99, and they had canned veggies for the pantry for .50/each. They also had 50lb bags of oats, flour, etc. I stocked up. They don't have much meat, and some of their prices aren't so good - you just have to be careful and know prices. A friend gave me some of her chicken eggs so that was one less thing I had to buy.
I'll be glad when I'm able to get in the garden and start growing again!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I can get pasta at Big Lots pretty cheap. I like the gourmet food they carry. I've noticed the prices on beans too. 
We have a large grocery store in town close to us, that's owned by the CPN tribe. They have great sales, so when they have specials and such on stuff like beans, pasta, meat, etc. I stock up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

I stock up by buying in bulk sale items..I built up my pantry over the years so its basically filling in what I've used or when there is a to good of deal to pass up. Like today I went to Aldi's bought 20lbs of the $1.89lb butter (I had 24lbs stocked from Dec's sale which I thought was a good deal @$2.50lb ..was down to 10lbs..I'm a baker and use butter daily so it went quicker then I anticipated) to add to my freezer..

Also hit Walmart today for a few things and noticed a sign that they marked down their flat cut corned beef to $1.99lb..I couldn't believe my eyes! I bought 7-pkg's to add to my already bought 11-pkg's I have in my fridge that I got for $1.99 last week..I will put a few in freezer and can the rest..or face my fear and try my hand at canning it.

Was getting low on albacore tuna reg price is $1.50 to $2.00 a can..store had it on sale for a $1.00 a can so I bought 20-cans...next sale will buy another 20 cans or more.

I also bought 80lbs of white potatoes for $8.00..most will be dehydrated and I will can some..

This is the only way I can keep ahead or I would have to go back to work just to keep us in food..


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Several years ago when I noticed that the TP width had shrunk, I sent an email to the company. They replied that this was the "new industry standard"!! 

We mostly eat pasta this way: mix any cooked meat with veg, sauce, and cheese. Put in 13 x 9 pan at 400 for half hour. For example, cooked Italian sausage (2 sausages or about 1/4 pound) with chopped onion, peppers, and olives mixed with spaghetti sauce, 1/2 container of cottage cheese, and some seasoning. Topped with some mozzarella. The other night I sauteed a 1/2 package of kielbasa (which has gone from 16 oz to 12!!:hair) with some onion and garlic and mixed that with alfredo sauce and 1/2 container of cottage cheese and topped with mozzarella. Great way to use up leftover bits of stuff!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Ziptie said:


> Were feeling the pain here. Time to make our yearly dry good order. Ouch! :huh:
> 
> Here 50lb bag of wheat for human consumption is only about a dollar a more bag then the one for feed.


Where do you buy wheat in 50# bags for human consumption? At the feed store as well? I've thought about buying my rolled oats and whole corn at the feed store, but I wondered about the cleanliness of the grain. The Southern States I go to for my goat feed seems to have very good quality grain. But the Ag supply I go to for cracked corn and a few other things can be bad. I had to stop buying oats for the horse there when a couple of bags had dead mouse smell. A mouse had got caught between two bags in storage and died!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

HoofPick said:


> About 3 weeks ago Barilla pasta at winco was $.98/lb and I'm so happy I grabbed a few boxes. Two days later it was up over $1.60/lb. Now I'm waiting for it to drop again so I can do some real stocking up.


HEB last month had their barilla pasta normally around 1$/lb.... but they had a BOGO... ended up being cheaper than the no name Mexican pasta....

needless to say, got a years supply


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Walmart has 22lb buckets of wheat, already prepped for 25 year storage.... plus free shipping. We got some last year, along with long term storage oats.... can't beat the price, considering the shipping normally would cost as much as the goods themselves...


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I watch sales and stock up when things are on sale. I also make a lot of my own things like oatmeal packets, cake mixes, brownie, mixes and seasoning mixes so we have convenience without the price. We eat meat only once or twice a week now, pasta once a week, and just eat a lot of bean dishes and veggie dishes. The price of groceries is getting out of hand and the sizes of packages shrinks more each time I go to the store. The last time I bought frozen veggies I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for the five of us like normal. The packages are now 12 oz instead of 16. Thankfully, it is almost warm enough to get the garden going again. 

We order a quarter to half beef and I make my own lunch meat and pepperoni at a fraction of the cost of storebought. It freezes well, but it can't be kept in the fridge forever because it lacks the preservatives. I also learned that it isn't thrifty to buy a lot of something that will go bad because no one wants to eat it, or it goes bad before it gets eaten. In a way I do justify spending a little more on something I know we will eat and not waste, because it will be used verses thrown out. We also joined a food coop which does help some with the price of food, but have to be careful that we get what we can use.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Our church (LDS) gets together once a year and orders from Walton foods. You don't have to be a member to get in on the ordering. A semi-drops off the food in the church parking lot and then everyone who ordered is supposed to be there to help unload and distribute the food. We order our wheat,oats, Baking Soda,germade, dried beans,semolina wheat,etc. It might be some what cheaper to go to various stores but the time and gas it saves me is worth it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I watch sales and stock up when things are on sale. I also make a lot of my own things like oatmeal packets, cake mixes, brownie, mixes and seasoning mixes so we have convenience without the price. We eat meat only once or twice a week now, pasta once a week, and just eat a lot of bean dishes and veggie dishes. The price of groceries is getting out of hand and the sizes of packages shrinks more each time I go to the store. The last time I bought frozen veggies I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for the five of us like normal. The packages are now 12 oz instead of 16. Thankfully, it is almost warm enough to get the garden going again.
> 
> We order a quarter to half beef and I make my own lunch meat and pepperoni at a fraction of the cost of storebought. It freezes well, but it can't be kept in the fridge forever because it lacks the preservatives. I also learned that it isn't thrifty to buy a lot of something that will go bad because no one wants to eat it, or it goes bad before it gets eaten. In a way I do justify spending a little more on something I know we will eat and not waste, because it will be used verses thrown out. We also joined a food coop which does help some with the price of food, but have to be careful that we get what we can use.



What recipe do you use for your pepperoni? I've been thinking of trying to make some.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

This is what I used for a recipe. It freezes well and tasted better than storebought. You can adjust the seasonings if you want, but we like it as is.


Homemade Pepperoni Recipe
oven 200&#730;

2 teaspoons ground black pepper or 3 teaspoons peppercorns*
2 teaspoons fennel seeds*
1 dried red pepper or 1 teaspoon of dried pepper flakes*
2 teaspoons mustard seed*
1 teaspoon garlic powder*
2 teaspoons salt**
2 pounds very lean beef
2 1/2 teaspoons liquid smoke*
2 teaspoons honey*
2 tsps Morton's Tenderquick (can ommit)


grind the peppercorns (if using), fennel seeds and the dried red pepper together in a mortar and pestle or a spice grinder
mix all the dry spices together in a bowl and set aside
break up the ground beef in a mixing bowl
sprinkle the dry spices over the meat and mix well 
once mixed add the smoke flavor and the honey and mix well
cover tightly and refrigerate for 48-72 hours
to cook: 
pre-heat oven to 200&#730;
cover a baking sheet with foil and place a baking rack over it
form the meat into two long sausages, mine were about 12 inches each
roll them firmly on a clean surface until they are well compacted 
gently transfer to the prepared baking sheet
bake for 8 hours
try to roll them over every two hours, they will be firm and this will help them maintain their shape and evenly cook
remove after 8 hours and wipe them off
let them cool and wipe again
wrap and store in the fridge until chilled 
slice and use as desired


*add more if you prefer a spicier mix or feel free to remove if you can't stand the flavor-I made mine as this recipe reads and they were perfect for little boys, flavorful but not flaming hot

**if you want you CAN use Morton's Tender Quick curing salt which will make it pink, mine were made purposely without pink salt which is why they are brown, if you are trying to avoid preservatives yours should be made without pink salt as well


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Our local walmart doesn't carry wheat but I asked one of the ladies at church about where to get some and she said her brother in IL grows it. Hoping to get a good load this season. Building me a clay oven and need wheat to grind.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

I just bought a side of grass fed organic Black Angus from a farmer next to our hunting property and it is excellent! First time I've had other than store bought beef and I can't see going back to the store after this. It worked out to $5.50/lb freezer weight. all the burger is 90/10. Organic grass fed burger in the store here is $9/lb and T-bones are $19.99/lb.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

NEfarmgirl said:


> This is what I used for a recipe. It freezes well and tasted better than storebought. You can adjust the seasonings if you want, but we like it as is.
> 
> 
> Homemade Pepperoni Recipe
> ...



WOW..that is freaking awesome that you make your own pepperoni! an 85% lean enough?

In regards to your first post about making your foods from scratch..I make a good 75% of our food's from scratch..I prefer the taste over store bought anyway & its the only way to go~ imho.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

I have found that buying in bulk helps immensely. So to does buying staples and making what processed food you want. For example; $14 for 50lbs of flour from costco yields a lot of pasta, or alternatively, pizza pockets can be made for less than it costs to buy them (and they are better). Same for meat, ask for the case price at the store, assuming you don't just buy a quarter from the butcher.

Loki


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Buddy called me this morning to see if I wanted a deer that just get hit... quick kill, not mangled (his buddy was driving, so his truck is okay). Appreciated the offer, but freezer is full and I had an appointment. Hard to say no to free, but I know it is being processed by someone presently.

If that story doesn't make me a *******, not much will...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Buddy called me this morning to see if I wanted a deer that just get hit... quick kill, not mangled (his buddy was driving, so his truck is okay). Appreciated the offer, but freezer is full and I had an appointment. Hard to say no to free, but I know it is being processed by someone presently.
> 
> If that story doesn't make me a *******, not much will...LOL!
> 
> Matt


Dh doesn't hunt anymore, so I love when someone gives us a deer. Dh's cousin hit one coming home from a party one night. In spite of being in a nice dress with heels, she field dressed that deer, and threw it in the back of the truck


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We make everything from scratch. It takes more time and weekends are pretty much devoted to preparing food, but it is so nice to come home and have a homemade meal to warm up. For busy people, cooking on weekends and freezing meals can be a lifesaver and still be less expensive and more wholesome than using storebought instant food that has added chemicals from produce that had who knows what added to it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Our local walmart doesn't carry wheat but I asked one of the ladies at church about where to get some and she said her brother in IL grows it. Hoping to get a good load this season. Building me a clay oven and need wheat to grind.


Walmart on line sells it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Buddy called me this morning to see if I wanted a deer that just get hit... quick kill, not mangled (his buddy was driving, so his truck is okay). Appreciated the offer, but freezer is full and I had an appointment. Hard to say no to free, but I know it is being processed by someone presently.
> 
> If that story doesn't make me a *******, not much will...LOL!
> 
> Matt


In NM that would get you arrested for poaching. We're not allowed to keep road kill.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> In NM that would get you arrested for poaching. We're not allowed to keep road kill.


All I know is that if it's a state or interstate road, Game commission needs to remove it. Otherwise, game commission gets notified, and person gets the okay. I've never been in the position before.

Matt


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

terri9630 said:


> Walmart on line sells it.


They want a zip code and when I put mine in they say unavailable here. Won't let me order or even see a price.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyngbaeld said:


> They want a zip code and when I put mine in they say unavailable here. Won't let me order or even see a price.


Really? I just typed in walmart.com and it doesn't ask me for a zip code. Is there a setting for on line or local stores? It's showing $15 for hard red wheat and $14 for hard white wheat. Those are in 26lb square buckets. With free shipping for orders over $50.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

mythreesons said:


> WOW..that is freaking awesome that you make your own pepperoni! an 85% lean enoug?.


It will work, but you will have a little more grease which is not a big deal.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Roadking said:


> If that story doesn't make me a *******, not much will...LOL!


 That isn't too ******* lol. I have seen worse.


A friend of ours hit a deer and totalled her van. Two guys pull up in front of her in a pickup and get out and she assumed they were going to help her. Instead they asked if she was keeping the deer! The second she said no, they were on the phone to the sheriff's dept to get permission and a tag for the deer. They didn't report the accident! They got the ok, loaded the deer and left. Our friend was in shock over the whole think; she was ok, but just in shock.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadking said:


> All I know is that if it's a state or interstate road, Game commission needs to remove it. Otherwise, game commission gets notified, and person gets the okay. I've never been in the position before.
> 
> Matt


A friend of my husbands was arrested for poaching because he tossed the dear he had hit in the back of his truck. They also cited him for hunting out of season and from a public roadway.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> A friend of my husbands was arrested for poaching because he tossed the dear he had hit in the back of his truck. They also cited him for hunting out of season and from a public roadway.


Call and let the "authorities" know. With permission, taking the deer would likely not have been a big deal.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Astrid said:


> Call and let the "authorities" know. With permission, taking the deer would likely not have been a big deal.


Not here. Road kill cannot be taken. At all.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You can't pick up road kill in WA either...I think if you hit it and it damaged your car, you should at least get to take the meat as partial compensation, but it just doesn't work that way.


----------

